# Limpieza antes y despues de soldar



## Elektro90 (Ago 16, 2010)

Hola,

1) Yo, normalmente, suelo limpiar EL AREA ( la placa) antes y después de soldar o desoldar algún componente con  un cepillo de dientes remojado en alcohol isopropílico.
El área siempre me queda limpia en un 90% . Lo pueden apreciar en la foto que adjunté

Hay alguna manera de limpiar mejor? o qué método usas para limpiar el área donde va a trabajar?.

También he visto algunos electrónicos que NO LIMPIAN nada sólo sueldan/resueldan y listo. Qué consecuencias podría traer esto?


2) Si ven con detalle la foto. Cuando saqué el condensador cerámico de esa placa, levanté las patas del condensador con un pedazo de pista y quedó esos 2 circulos de color naranja. Cómo puedo cubrir de soldadura de nuevo esa parte?.

NOTA: Les cuento que una vez tenia una placa similar, raspé la capa superior( tipo pintura de esmalte) y quedó como amarillo, y al aplicarle estaño fácilmente pegó. Pero no sé si eso fue correcto.

Cuál es el procedimiento correcto que se debe hacer cuando se tiene este problema?
Cualquier ayuda será agradecida!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2010)

Elektro90 dijo:


> .....Hay alguna manera de limpiar mejor? o qué método usas para limpiar el área donde va a trabajar?.


Depende que cosa quieras conseguir con la limpieza, si la placa esta "Mugrienta" por una cuestión personal la limpio con desengrasante y agua antes trabajar sobre ella, NO limpio si NO hace falta.


> También he visto algunos electrónicos que NO LIMPIAN nada sólo sueldan/resueldan y listo. Qué consecuencias podría traer esto?


Ninguna.
Salvo que la resina (Fundente) del estaño llegue a formar "Costras" desagradables a la vista, es mas cuestión estética que funcional.
Muy distinto es el caso de PCB quemada por sobrecalentamiento, algunos sustratos se vuelven conductores al sobre-calentarse por lo que crean un corto o falso circuito.
En esos caso es necesario retirar "Todo" el material carbonizado.


> 2) Si ven con detalle la foto. Cuando saqué el condensador cerámico de esa placa, levanté las patas del condensador con un pedazo de pista y quedó esos 2 circulos de color naranja. Cómo puedo cubrir de soldadura de nuevo esa parte?.


Esos círculos naranja son partes del pertinax del sustrato expuestos, no los cubre ni el cobre, ni la pintura anti-soldante, así que no puedes hacer nada, salvo conectar el componente a la parte sana que quedó de la pista.


> NOTA: Les cuento que una vez tenia una placa similar, raspé la capa superior( tipo pintura de esmalte) y quedó como amarillo, y al aplicarle estaño fácilmente pegó. Pero no sé si eso fue correcto.


Si funciona fue "Correcto" y es la reparación que sugiero en el punto anterior.


----------



## Elektro90 (Ago 16, 2010)

Pero en este caso no puedo raspar el hueco naranja (pertinax). porque se haría expandería el hueco y las patas del condensador quedarían mucho más flojas de las que están .. no hay alguna manera de rellenar esa área?


----------



## zxeth (Ago 16, 2010)

yo te recomiendo que en el caso que no tengas, te compres un des-soldador. Segundo, mete el capacitor, cortale la pata 5 mm despues de pasar el agujero y despues doblale la pata a donde esta el estaño. En esas plaquetas electronicas no se suelen usar grandes potencias, tampoco en electronica general (de potencia hablo de watts, y de watts hablo mas I(300amp) que V(220v)) y con esto quiero decir que no tenes que rellenar mucha area para que pasen muchos ampers. Por lo que veo no es mucha tecnologia aplicada ahi (digo porque no se ven smd) asi que podes hacer lo que digo fasilmente. Eso si, sin des-soldador vas a estar años para dessoldarlo despues


----------

